#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Elektroniker In Deutschland

## HRStrategy

Unser Kunde, ein deutsches Bauunternehmen, möchte lizenzierte Elektroniker dauerhaft einstellen.

*Elektroniker (m/w/d) für Energie- und Gebäudetechnik – Montageleiter.*

*Standort:* bundesweit
*Beschäftigungsart:* Vollzeit
*Zusatzangaben:* zum frühestmöglichen Eintrittstermin

Bei Ihnen laufen alle Fäden – besser gesagt: alle Kabel – zusammen. Vom beleuchteten Logo an der Hausfassade über die Installation 
der EDV- und Kassensysteme bis hin zur Einrichtung der USV – mit viel Konzentration verantworten Sie die gesamte Stromversorgung unserer neuen Filialen.

*Das zeichnet Sie sonst noch aus:*

Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Elektroniker für Energie und Gebäudetechnik o. Ä.
Berufserfahrung in einer vergleichbaren Position oder der Wille, in die Rolle als Montageleiter hineinzuwachsen
Ausgezeichnetes Organisations- und Kommunikationstalent
Hohe Mobilität und Flexibilität, denn Sie sind täglich auf unseren bundesweiten Baustellen vor Ort und nur am Wochenende zu Hause
Selbstständiger und eigenverantwortlicher Arbeitsstil

*Ihre Aufgaben bei uns:*

Leitung und Montage der EDV-, Starkstrom- und Schwachstrominstallationen in unseren bundesweiten Filialneubauten
Einrichtung, Prüfung und Wartung aller elektronischen Anlagen vor Ort (Alarmanlagen, Klimaanlagen, Beleuchtungsanlagen etc.)
Anfertigung von Schaltplänen und Prüfprotokollen
Fehleranalyse und -behebung bei technischen Störungen aller Art

*Das können Sie erwarten:*

Einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz in einem gesunden Unternehmen
Eine bedarfsgerechte und gründliche Einarbeitung
Mitarbeitereinkaufsrabatt in allen Filialen
Freiwillige soziale Leistungen wie betriebliche Altersvorsorge und vermögenswirksame Leistungen

So bunt, vielseitig und überraschend wie unser Sortiment sind auch Ihre Karrieremöglichkeiten bei uns.
Mit jährlich 30 bis 50 Filialneueröffnungen und rund 35.000 Mitarbeitern in 7 Ländern gehören wir zu den führenden Einzelhandelskonzernen in Europa. 

Bittesenden Sie IhrenLebenslauf in Deutsch an cv@hrstrategy.gr (*******************)

*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants*: Wirverpflichtenuns, unseren Kunden den bestmöglichen Service und die beste Qualitätzubieten.

----------

